# html,xml, javascript, svg grafik



## tutorials-neuling (12. Mai 2011)

---------------------------


----------



## Napofis (18. Mai 2011)

Das mit den SVG solltest du lassen da die Browserunterstützung da noch nicht so das Wahre ist. Über Bilder kann man eine Map legen und dann einfache Bereiche verlinken.

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/grafiken/verweis_sensitive.htm

PS: hier noch ne gute Seite rund um SVG
http://www.selfsvg.info/?toc


----------

